
In Memory of Dennis Ritchie: Remembering the Creator of Jobs, Torvalds and Gates - aschick
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/in-memory-of-dennis-ritchie-b3304f1b86ff
======
unicorncode
This just in; Dennis Ritchie father of 3.

